# No new development?



## Lurch81 (Jun 13, 2011)

Is there going to be any new development? Been couple Weeks

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## scram (Aug 20, 2011)

Yeah, it will be coming. I'm waiting impatiently too :/


----------



## deevious (Jul 23, 2011)

Framework43 is the only one working on it, sooo be patient. Development isn't dead, he's just trying to get us GB on GB instead of on Froyo (which, consequently, would mean automatic updates instead of him needing to build each one).


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

Framework has been taking care of some personal business
We should have an update sometime soon and as deevious mentioned
once on the GB kernel we will essentially have a 'build-bot'

Which means framework can pursue other things!


----------



## antintyty (Jun 21, 2011)

Any ideas when?

(just curious....)


----------



## jadesdan (Jun 13, 2011)

antintyty said:


> Any ideas when?
> 
> (just curious....)


If MIUI is built off of CM, then we should remember CM's #1 rule:

Don't ever ask for ETA's.


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

jadesdan said:


> If MIUI is built off of CM, then we should remember CM's #1 rule:
> 
> Don't ever ask for ETA's.


thank you!
you should all realize...once we have the GB kernel they will be automatic and a lot more frequent


----------



## antintyty (Jun 21, 2011)

Sweet!

I love MIUI, but I'm about to reach limits end on this airplane bug....


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

antintyty said:


> Sweet!
> 
> I love MIUI, but I'm about to reach limits end on this airplane bug....


You should see that disappear with the new kernel, no promises though


----------



## antintyty (Jun 21, 2011)

"droidxchat said:


> Myself and BrentBlend spoke to Framework tonight. Don't expect a release from him this week. Thank you guys for your patience, remember that Framework (like any good developer) is a perfectionist and rather than release a buggy build early he's going to release a perfect build when its ready.


I guess we have to except that...even though it's not what any of us wanted to hear....I may have to switch to a .602 something or another until the gb kernel is released for miui...I'm burnt out on the airplane bug, and I don't want to run another app that is killing my batt and slowing me phone down.

frame, I love what you're doing, nothing personal by any means...I WILL be back to miui....


----------



## blackadept (Jun 13, 2011)

Have you tried:

http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?t=4340

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## antintyty (Jun 21, 2011)

blackadept said:


> Have you tried:
> 
> http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?t=4340
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX


yep....got the airplane bug as soon as i took my phone off the docking station this morning....


----------

